# additional RAM for asus X512FA laptop



## andy_65_in (Mar 5, 2020)

my lappie has 4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, expandable up to 12 GB SDRAM...what RAM can i buy and from where to increase the RAM...will installing thuis void warantee..the lappie is new


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2020)

If your laptop is in warranty, you can go to any official service center and request and upgrade.

What activities do you perform on your laptop? Perhaps 4GB is more than enough unless you play some heavy games or perform some system intensive activities.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't take risk & go to asus authorized service centre(check asus India site) for getting it done. As for ram,first run cpuz & post the memory details screenshot here to get better suggestions.


----------



## Neo (Mar 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> If your laptop is in warranty, you can go to any official service center and request and upgrade.
> 
> What activities do you perform on your laptop? Perhaps 4GB is more than enough unless you play some heavy games or perform some system intensive activities.


Broo 4 GB wasnt wasn enough a decade ago. Just running a chrome now takes up 4GB very easily.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 7, 2020)

i agree. my sister who only uses Opera, Edge and word at times says it is slow. i am also going to get another 4gb for her laptop.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 10, 2020)

Myblaptop also has a usb type c port.....whats the advantage of this port....also any universal adaptor whichcanb used thru this port for tfr od data/fastcharging


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Myblaptop also has a usb type c port.....whats the advantage of this port....also any universal adaptor whichcanb used thru this port for tfr od data/fastcharging


Many newer mobile phone come with usb type c port. As for adaptor,not sure what you are looking for maybe @SaiyanGoku can help you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Myblaptop also has a usb type c port.....whats the advantage of this port....also any universal adaptor whichcanb used thru this port for tfr od data/fastcharging


I got the Type-c Hub from US $1.99 25% OFF|USB Hub 3.0 Multi USB 3.0 Hub USB Splitter 2.0 Hab Multiple 4/7 Port Expander With Power Adapter computer accessories for pc|hub splitter|splitter hub|micro usb 3.0 hub - AliExpress  but it looks like they don't have it anymore.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 12, 2020)

which brand RAM to buy and from where...the asus sercvice centre will still charge me Rs 800.00 as installation fee...but ill have to lump it because of warantee issues


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Post a screenshot of CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID memory & SPD tabs.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 13, 2020)

please see this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> please see this


Need screenshot of memory & spd tabs not cpu tab.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 13, 2020)

please see files


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2020)

Strange,cpu-z showing blank.Try running it as admin(right click on exe & select run as admin option). If still shows blank result for memory & spd then try this:
Speccy - Free Download  check memory info.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 14, 2020)

i am sure that was run from a general account as it is the same result i got when run from a general account. it works ok from admin account.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 14, 2020)

see this...speccy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> please see filesView attachment 18870 View attachment 18871


Extract the application and then run it as Administrator.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 14, 2020)

uninstalled cpuz..cudnt run it as admin...same for speccy...but you can see the files i attached.also tell me which  brand ram to buy


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 14, 2020)

4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, total up to 12 GB SDRAM...this is the info on my laptop


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> 4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, total up to 12 GB SDRAM...this is the info on my laptop


Can't help you unless you give detailed info from CPU-Z. I'm not sure why it isn't working on your laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> 4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, total up to 12 GB SDRAM...this is the info on my laptop


We know but what we wanted was details of ram timings like CL17/18/19 etc. If you want to take chance anyway then here are 2 options:

Make sure to select seller as TPS Technologies or A1Price A1 Products

*www.amazon.in/Micron-Basic-Crucial-2400MHZ-SODIMM/dp/B07PM6MWJD/

*www.amazon.in/Crucial-DDR4-Laptop-Memory-2400MHZ/dp/B01N79H5HV/

*www.amazon.in/Micron-Basic-Crucial-2400MHZ-SODIMM/dp/B07PM6MWJD/


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 5, 2020)

will adding a RAM without using a authorized service centre void this lappie warantee...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> will adding a RAM without using a authorized service centre void this lappie warantee...


Depends on whether there is a separate sub panel in base cover just for accessing empty ram slot & whether you are skilled enough to open it, add ram & close it without breaking anything.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 6, 2020)

4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, up to 12 GB...my laptop specs...this means i can add only 8 GB RAM additionally??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> 4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, up to 12 GB...my laptop specs...this means i can add only 8 GB RAM additionally??


Yes & that is more than enough for any typical user.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> 4 GB DDR4 2400MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, up to 12 GB...my laptop specs...this means i can add only 8 GB RAM additionally??


If you get a single 16 GB stick, then that will work too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2020)

ico said:


> If you get a single 16 GB stick, then that will work too.


Are you sure, it may be laptop bios limitation or may be the ram will work but the system won't see more than 12gb total ram?


----------



## chetansha (Jul 7, 2020)

ico said:


> If you get a single 16 GB stick, then that will work too.


16 gb stick will be double sided ram. May not work. 8gb are single sided, so it will work for sure.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok...thanks...will go for 8 GB


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post a screenshot of CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID memory & SPD tabs.


please see this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> please see this


Speccy is not CPU-Z


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 7, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Speccy is not CPU-Z


CPUZ shows nothing in the RAM/memory page..i dont know why


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> CPUZ shows nothing in the RAM/memory page..i dont know why


Firstly, NEVER run a program from inside the archive file. Extract it, press shift+right click on the extracted exe and click "Run as Administrator". Then in CPU-Z open memory & SPD tabs. If SPD tab is empty, change the selected slot from the drop down on left side. Take screenshots of everything and post here.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 7, 2020)

cant upload here...size files too big..but all both slots in spd empty..no input...similarily in memory only 4GB seen nothing else...any other software to try


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> cant upload here...size files too big..but all both slots in spd empty..no input...similarily in memory only 4GB seen nothing else...any other software to try


Any big size image, upload on imgur.com & post the link here.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 8, 2020)

https://imgur.com/kjKpg8m




https://imgur.com/dET6Vy5




https://imgur.com/sei7O6w


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2020)

chetansha said:


> 16 gb stick will be double sided ram. May not work. 8gb are single sided, so it will work for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


yes, that is true. Earlier laptops used to have problems with dual-rank modules.

But I don't think these issues have been present since later DDR3L-based laptops.



whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure, it may be laptop bios limitation or may be the ram will work but the system won't see more than 12gb total ram?


I don't think addressing the memory will be a problem. I have used 2*16GB DDR4 on an i7-7700K- *Edit: i7-7700HQ* based laptop and it worked without any problem. DIMMs were dual-rank and laptop supported dual-channel.

However, if both the soldered DIMM and the slot are interfaced to the same memory channel, then having three ranks (16GB will be dual-rank, soldered will be one rank) on one channel might be problematic (mostly due to the quality of laptop PCB).

If they are interfaced to different channels, then it is still dual-channel but without interleaving (utility software will not report dual-channel operation). No interleaving means the soldered DIMM and the slot DIMM have separate physical address spaces i.e. practically it's single-channel. You will see "dual-channel"-like benefits only when software(s) have been allocated pages from both DIMMs and are being accessed equally. Some memory controllers might interleave the amount equal to the smaller DIMM across channels, but these details are obscure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> https://imgur.com/kjKpg8m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you right clicked & selected "run as admin" option when launching cpu-z? 

Try this tool to see if it can show memory details:
*www.hwinfo.com/download/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)

ico said:


> I don't think addressing the memory will be a problem. I have used 2*16GB DDR4 on an i7-7700K-based laptop and it worked without any problem. DIMMs were dual-rank and laptop supported dual-channel.
> 
> However, if both the soldered DIMM and the slot are interfaced to the same memory channel, then having three ranks (16GB will be dual-rank, soldered will be one rank) on one channel might be problematic (mostly due to the quality of laptop PCB).
> 
> If they are interfaced to different channels, then it is still dual-channel but without interleaving (utility software will not report dual-channel operation). No interleaving means the soldered DIMM and the slot DIMM have separate physical address spaces i.e. practically it's single-channel. You will see "dual-channel"-like benefits only when software(s) have been allocated pages from both DIMMs and are being accessed equally. Some memory controllers might interleave the amount equal to the smaller DIMM across channels, but these details are obscure.


Good info.  Most laptops won't have this detailed info though so going by comments on amazon I think single channel ram is safer bet for older laptops(say 4th/5th gen or older). Your i7 7700k laptop was surely a rare & high-end model so I think it would have supported many things which lower end laptops might not have at that time.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you right clicked & selected "run as admin" option when launching cpu-z?
> 
> Try this tool to see if it can show memory details:
> *www.hwinfo.com/download/


see this,tell mw ehich is the best 8 GB RAM to buy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)

Check my first post on this page where I posted 3 links, get the 1st one as it is still available.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good info.  Most laptops won't have this detailed info though so going by comments on amazon I think single channel ram is safer bet for older laptops(say 4th/5th gen or older). Your i7 7700k laptop was surely a rare & high-end model so I think it would have supported many things which lower end laptops might not have at that time.


sorry it was i7-7700HQ***. Typo from my side. But yes, an above mid-end laptop.

Having said that, I can also confirm 2*16GB to work for Ryzen 5 3500U.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 15, 2020)

latest shot of the added RAM...surprisingly cant read the manufacturer...its IRVINE


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> latest shot of the added RAM...surprisingly cant read the manufacturer...its IRVINE


Post the amazon product link from where you bought this ram, it seems like oem as there is no ram manufacturer named IRVINE.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at the chips on the DIMM. Those would have the label: Micron, Samsung, SK Hynix and the likes.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 18, 2020)

this make...brought locally...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> this make...brought locally...


Why would you buy unbranded ram which nobody knows about and then expect software support for it? Also, the screenshot you shared is of DDR3 ram.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 28, 2021)

just curious to know...will adding a hdd in my asus pc which has only 256GB ssd be any advantageous or a waste of money..im on 12GB RAM


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> just curious to know...will adding a hdd in my asus pc which has only 256GB ssd be any advantageous or a waste of money..im on 12GB RAM


If you need more storage, add the largest capacity drive possible in your budget.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you need more storage, add the largest capacity drive possible in your budget.


Which brands ??and from where


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> Which brands ??and from where


That was self explanatory dude.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2021)

Does this thread make anyone else want to punch a wall or something ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> Which brands ??and from where


There are only 2 commonly available hdd brands: WD & Seagate.



Nerevarine said:


> Does this thread make anyone else want to punch a wall or something ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Does this thread make anyone else want to punch a wall or something ?


well never the wall. i always feel like punching either myself or the other person.


----------

